

Snowden-Interview in English | NDR  - biafra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x38jkFlPeg

======
biafra
I hope it is availabe outside Germany too.

If not, here is a torrent link:
[https://archive.org/download/snowden_interview_en/snowden_in...](https://archive.org/download/snowden_interview_en/snowden_interview_en_archive.torrent)

